# Buttermilk, Green Tea, and Lavender



## Fyrja (Jan 30, 2011)

My newest experiment.  Buttermilk soap, scented with Green Tea and Lavender.  I put a very light green swirl into it, just to see how it would look once it was cured.  Should have smoothed the top but overall I'm happy with it.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 30, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks Great!  and your top texture looks good too.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2011)

Lovely textured top and I like the colors. You'll have to let us know how it lathers up after it's cured.   

I may have to ask you for advice. I was given some buttermilk yesterday by a sister because she said she didn't need the entire container. I have enough to make a batch of cookies and a batch of soap.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like it.  The tops look great!


----------



## Fyrja (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  As it cures it looks better and better to me.  That's why I took it to my Mom's house to cure in her spare room.  Out of sight, out of mind is the only way to keep me from poking and prodding at it everyday.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice soap.


----------



## ewenique (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the textured top.  Let us know how it lathers after it cures a bit.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never tried buttermilk soap but it sounds great!


----------



## pixybratt (Feb 1, 2011)

looks great I bet it smells terrific too


----------



## Fyrja (Feb 2, 2011)

I might have been caught huffing buttermilk soap last night........

Ok yeah my mom did catch me in the spare room sniffing soap  

It's nice, very light scent, not overbearing.

Funny thing about making the soap.  When I added the lye to the almost frozen buttermilk all the yellow butter fats rose to the surface so I had to make sure to mix it very very well. 

It did have that funky rancid milk smell for the first week of the cure, but after that it smelled absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> I might have been caught huffing buttermilk soap last night........
> 
> Ok yeah my mom did catch me in the spare room sniffing soap
> 
> ...



Hmm...talk about an addiction. We may have to have an intervention.


----------



## Fyrja (Feb 2, 2011)

I can easily imagine the scene actually.

The imagery is gritty, background grunts the screen wobbling to and fro as someone not so steadily carries a camera.  "She's in here" is whispered in between heavy breaths, as the camera tilts down to focus on a hand opening a door.  The door flies open  and it all goes blurry for second.  Then you see it.  Crouched down in the corner of the room, a big eyed red head looks up in shock, the bar of soap still held in her hand as she reluctantly pulls it away from her nose to address the camera person.  "You don't understand mah lye baby"  *deep southern accent, slurring like drunk*,  Get out of mah house!"  Then she begins to chant, "Lye baby, lye baby, lye baby," as the bar is pulled up near her nose with one hand and the other arm extends, a middle finger pointed directly at the camera.

Ok  I'm cackling like one of the witches from Macbeth imagining this.  Good thing none of my coworkers have caught on yet.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> I'm cackling like one of the witches from Macbeth imagining this.  Good thing none of my coworkers have caught on yet.



Keep cackling and they will...they will.   :wink: 

Actually, I can see you hunched over soap, sniffing wildly while King paws at your leg begging for a treat...because you haven't given him one in the last 10 minutes. Shame on you, mommy! Ignoring your baby.


----------



## Fyrja (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL  King would paw at me and then he'd let out this ear splitting shrieky bark of his.  He's a pekingnese/cocker spaniel mix which means he has the prissiest way of getting my attention.

Did I mention he snores?  Good thing I'm entirely smitten with him Hazel I don't even put up with the hubby's snoring.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2011)

I could say that's because he's cuter than your husband...but that would be mean.   

When are you going to post pics of your babies?


----------



## tomara (Feb 2, 2011)

Love the tops...great job ;-)


----------



## Fyrja (Mar 11, 2011)

So this has become my favorite bar that I have made so far.  The lather is really really smooth with smaller bubbles, and it just makes my skin feel really soft and moisturized afterward.   Also out of 15 bars I only have about 5 left, for some reason everyone was willing to try out the buttermilk soap.

Looks like I better get to the grocery store and make more of this as it probably isn't going to last that long.  :-D


----------



## JackiK (Mar 11, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  As it cures it looks better and better to me.  That's why I took it to my Mom's house to cure in her spare room.  Out of sight, out of mind is the only way to keep me from poking and prodding at it everyday.



Sounds like we're two peas in a pod.  I can barely stand waiting 30 minutes to check on mine.  Like I said in another post, patience is a virtue and I'm not a virtuous woman!!

I love the tops.  Glad you didn't do anything different to them.


----------



## Relle (Mar 11, 2011)

Love your buttermilk soap. Never used that before.  

Hazel forget the soap  :shock:  and make the cookies.

Relle.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 11, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Love your buttermilk soap. Never used that before.
> 
> Hazel forget the soap  :shock:  and make the cookies.
> 
> Relle.



I made cookies awhile back with the buttermilk. I don't know what happened. They disappeared very rapidly.  It's a mystery.  :shock:


----------



## dcornett (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks great. I haven't tried buttermilk either, you'll have to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Relle (Mar 12, 2011)

Mmmm, I confess, I'm a soap sniffer at the moment :shock: . I have an end sliver of my almond cream soap on the coffee table and at night the smell just wafts over occasionally. Better than a scented candle. I'm going to put this FO in some soy melts and see how they go.

Relle.


----------

